# 24 inchers



## vincev (Oct 31, 2021)

I would like to see some 24 inch bikes.I think most are pretty rare and someday may become collectable.


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2021)

Heres the only one I HAVE.....


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 31, 2021)

The only 24 that I currently have


----------



## bloo (Oct 31, 2021)

My one and only 24...


----------



## nick tures (Oct 31, 2021)

Kramai88 said:


> The only 24 that I currently have
> 
> View attachment 1505776



thats a cool one you dont see those !!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 1, 2021)

24” bikes are uncommon in any model, yet are very hard to sell unless the model is a muscle bike or a Schwinn tank bike.

Good idea for a thread!


----------



## AndyA (Nov 1, 2021)

Dyno Glide 24 (orange) is my wife's favorite. Huffy Good Vibrations (green) is modified with a freewheel, caliper brakes, and 6-1/2" cranks. It is one of my favorites for just cruising around the neighborhood. Sun Retro (black) is still searching for a place on the roster and may end up with a grandson. I guess that 24-inchers are relatively rare because they are marketed to a small demographic of kids that have outgrown their 20-incher and aren't quite ready for a 26-incher. Many parents aren't very observant regarding ergonomics of kid's bikes and that period can pass quickly. Another trend that may now be suppressing sales of 24-inchers is kids riding 26-inch MTB's with low frames, as I have observed around my neighborhood. This looks odd to me but is probably related to adults riding 29-inch and 32-inch bikes.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 1, 2021)

Here's a 52 Schwinn 24" I saved from becoming scrap metal some years back. Wish it was a 26" in this condition!


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## ADReese (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2021)

Always like having a couple of 24's around and recently sold all my 24" Spitfires so thru this 61 dbl straight bar Tornado together today to keep my Mahowald SK company.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 2, 2021)

I have one. House painted over Blue MWHawthorne 24" by Snyder.  Never seen one before.  Finished disassembling the rear wheel and rebuilding it, but that's it.  Note the yellow rims with some remaining blue pins along with butted spokes for high performance!😀  Front wheel is taken apart and next in line. One of those forever projects I am picking pick away at but no time for. Hard to even start in on the overpaint.  This little Hawthorne came from our family Farm in Western Minnesota.  Post-war period based on Badge.  Never seen another and mostly original.


----------



## biggermustache (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## lounging (Nov 2, 2021)

Colson available for sale


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2021)

A couple of 78's and a 79 24" Spitfire's that are now being ridden by new owners.


----------



## Gladiron (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2021)

A Colson Olympic 24” loop tail project that’s been hanging in the garage for 20+ yrs waiting to be finished, pictured with 26” rims but picked up a set of 3 spd triple steps rims correct fenders and some other parts so may have to make it a rider soon🙄


----------



## bloo (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm amazed the 26" wheels fit.


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2021)

No room for fenders, kinda like the 24" Silver Kings


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2021)

24" J.C. Higgins


----------



## Hastings (Nov 3, 2021)

1953 CWC


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 3, 2021)

vincev said:


> I would like to see some 24 inch bikes.I think most are pretty rare and someday may become collectable.



I have been seriously thinking about getting 24” bikes. with myself being a 5’1 pipsqueak, other than a step thru, a 24” boys/men’s is what I can ride. And they are SO cool!


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2021)

A 24" JCH klunker I built a while back ( with a 26" fork ) and a 24" hedder Tank is just waiting for a another Murry built JCH!


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 4, 2021)

Majdotkool said:


> I have been seriously thinking about getting 24” bikes. with myself being a 5’1 pipsqueak, other than a step thru, a 24” boys/men’s is what I can ride. And they are SO cool!



When I was collecting Schwinn Krates, Fastbacks and Sting-rays, I'd have given anything to be 5' 1" tall! Those bikes are custom made for you to ride comfortably.


----------



## hm. (Nov 4, 2021)

79 Spitfire & 81


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 6, 2021)

bloo said:


> My one and only 24...
> 
> View attachment 1505791



This bike is really COOOL!! Is this a Roadmaster by chance?? Thanks for sharing.. RideOn... Razin...


----------



## bloo (Nov 6, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> This bike is really COOOL!! Is this a Roadmaster by chance?? Thanks for sharing.. RideOn... Razin...




It's a 53 Huffy. There's a thread about it here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1953-huffy-24-model-250-cleanup.191917/

That pic is how it looks now. No saddle because it is still in pieces. I really do need to finish fixing the saddle. It's a mess.


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2021)

24 inchers have to be pretty rare.I see none when hitting garage sales,bike shows,etc.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 6, 2021)

bloo said:


> It's a 53 Huffy. There's a thread about it here:
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1953-huffy-24-model-250-cleanup.191917/
> 
> That pic is how it looks now. No saddle because it is still in pieces. I really do need to finish fixing the saddle. It's a mess.



I just got done reading the build thread and was amazed by your brazing talents.. And good job brazing the seat pan back together.. Great bike.... RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## ogre (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 7, 2021)

The 24's are in my favorites group. I have 3 and 1/2 different years and models. My best rider; the 24" Down Cruiser is virtually an adult sized stink rat for cruising the hood and or 1980's rock hopping on it's heavy-duty set up..


----------



## Sandman (Nov 7, 2021)

Here's my 58 Monark Rocket .


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 8, 2021)

My only 24" bike. 1937 Glidacycle.


----------



## AndyA (Nov 8, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> My only 24" bike. 1937 Glidacycle.



Whoa! That's quite a drive train! And a cool frame. What does the rod with the knob actuate?


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 8, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Whoa! That's quite a drive train! And a cool frame. What does the rod with the knob actuate?



Thank you. They called it a "gear shift" lever. It used cables to raise/lower the pedal sleeves (#4) on the drive levers (#5). 
Mine is missing the cables, so the pedals are in the lowest setting. 

I have a couple videos of it on youtube. One shows the drivetrain in action, and the other is me riding it.


----------



## koolbikes (Nov 8, 2021)

I really like the 24" Schwinn Down Cruiser's, they are Hard to Find, I have a few. Here's a 1980 24" Schwinn Down Cruiser that is mocked-up as a 24" Schwinn Super Deluxe Sting-ray. 36 hole S-2 rear wheel, 28 spoke S-7 front wheel, 24" Krate springer, 24" chrome deluxe chain guard. AWESOME Ride !


----------



## AndyA (Nov 8, 2021)

koolbikes said:


> Here's a 1980 24" Schwinn Down Cruiser that is mocked-up as a 24" Schwinn Super Deluxe Sting-ray.



Cousin Koolbikes:
Very awesome indeed! I had not heard of the "Down Cruiser," but I found a catalog cut from 1980. It's a riff on "scaled-down Cruiser." One question: How come you carry your beer in a 7-up cooler? Have fun!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 8, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Cousin Koolbikes:
> Very awesome indeed! I had not heard of the "Down Cruiser," but I found a catalog cut from 1980. It's a riff on "scaled-down Cruiser." One question: How come you carry your beer in a 7-up cooler? Have fun!



Because he can.. Don't need a reason.. JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 9, 2021)

I really like this one... 👍  😍  👍
Too...much fun, when I put it back, 
Together & see my Son ride his Bike. 
For the first time..Priceless.!!!
And is the only 24" We had...👀👀👀




Hey Amigos Stay Safe with Family.!!! and Friends.!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 9, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> I really like this one... 👍  😍  👍
> Too...much fun, when I put it back,
> Together & see my Son ride his Bike.
> For the first time..Priceless.!!!
> ...



So what year is this Silver King any way? Thanks for sharing Felix... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 9, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So what year is this Silver King any way? Thanks for sharing Felix... RideOn... Razin..



Thanks Sir.!!
For asking. Is a (1937) With a few, 

Leftover (1936) parts from the Factory. 

If I can call Thoses bike parts with that Term...Thanks.!! 👍  🤝  👍 

Oscar.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 9, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Thanks Sir.!!
> For asking. Is a (1937) With a few,
> 
> Leftover (1936) parts from the Factory.
> ...



Theirs a Monark Silver King frame with the wrong fork on Fee bay for $650.00.. Iv'e tried to buy it with a reasonable offer, but she thinks it's an INVESTMENT opportunity and not from a collectors /builders stand point not to mention it's WAY overpriced.. Oh well maybe she'll come down some since listing it over a year ago...


----------



## vincev (Nov 9, 2021)

Really nice seeing these hidden treasures that get no recognition.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2021)

1949 Donald Duck by Shelby


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 10, 2021)

24 INCHERS !!!-??????🤨


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 10, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> 24 INCHERS !!!-??????🤨
> View attachment 1510289



Just like the TURDY POINT BUCK... Here i thought that was just a FALLACY too...


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 10, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> 24 INCHERS !!!-??????🤨
> View attachment 1510289



Like We say in my beautiful.!!

Puerto rico.!!!

Bendito.!!!.....😅 😜 😅


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 10, 2021)

....


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2021)

A CWC Hawthorne 24" I built yrs ago


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 12, 2021)

mrg said:


> A CWC Hawthorne 24" I built yrs agoView attachment 1510638
> 
> View attachment 1510639
> 
> View attachment 1510640



Just picked up a prewar 24" Hawthorne horn tank frame that i will build up into a half or full pigg bike in the near future.. Thanks for sharing Mark.. RideOn... Razin...


----------



## Blaurenza (Dec 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> 1949 Donald Duck by Shelby
> 
> View attachment 1510235



Would you want to sell this?


----------



## TRM (Dec 20, 2021)

JC Higgins


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Blaurenza said:


> Would you want to sell this?



Nope!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 21, 2021)

Murray......custom monark springer.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 21, 2021)

As said, I have 3-1/2 old 24"-ers. Chartreuse 1954 Starlet; The unobtainable. It's the only one on the net in this model.  Bought from the original owner who's father  maintained it for her  through the years or into the 60's. .  The brake was locked up but, it just needed disassembly, cleaning and grease. The tires are U.S. Peerless, pre-1961.  IDK maybe 50's, 'Old' yet they aired right up and pretty good condition too. And, have kept pressure over 3 years now. Ah the good O'l days, when You didn't need to pump em every danged week. Moreover, it's just as she rode for years and years and ready to roll again. Maybe someday I'll get to the rims. They're only ,, mainly, rusty where it obviously sat for years otherwise, pretty dang good. (I photographed the worst of it @ 9:00 O'clock on both. ) Whenever I'd got it, I didn't care whether it was broke or what, never bothered to look at anything but the color. .

I'd gander to guess that, had she known how easy it was to get it going again, she'd still have it.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 22, 2021)

Monark 24s!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 22, 2021)

Prewar 24!


----------



## Bike Mike (Mar 28, 2022)

Hastings said:


> 1953 CWC
> 
> View attachment 1506851
> 
> View attachment 1506852



are those original tires or new ones? I need a pair. they make the already nice bike look better


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 28, 2022)

Purchased from OG owner...not sure what direction I'm gonna go with it...maybe raw, set-up BMX Cruiser style...still not certain

24" 50's Schwinn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 28, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Monark 24s!View attachment 1531874
> 
> View attachment 1531875
> 
> View attachment 1531876



I love what you did with your Monark pig bike handle bar steering wheel. I have one of these and want to put on a Super Deluxe from the 50's i bought a couple years ago... I need a tank for mine, so if you have one to spare please let me know... Thanks and RideOnn... Razin... 😎  😎  😎


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 28, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Purchased from OG owner...not sure what direction I'm gonna go with it...maybe raw, set-up BMX Cruiser style...still not certain
> 
> 24" 50's Schwinn
> 
> ...




I think it's pretty unusual to have that' what I call for lack of info and or what I'd known as a kid: a snub nose stem. Adding S2 chrome rims on a 24, that's even stranger on the DX frame.  Like, there's something more special about it vs the norm with enamel paint.

It causes to wonder what decal or model  was on the chain guard originally, to deserve a pair of chrome wheels especially, considering how hard it is to find those from the 50's. .


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 28, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I love what you did with your Monark pig bike handle bar steering wheel. I have one of these and want to put on a Super Deluxe from the 50's i bought a couple years ago... I need a tank for mine, so if you have one to spare please let me know... Thanks and RideOnn... Razin... 😎 😎 😎



Thanks man. No sorry I don't have any spare Super tanks at this point!


----------



## Hukah (Mar 29, 2022)

I was thinking about parting my 24” girls western flyer out until I read this thread.
I think I’ll keep her.


----------



## Hukah (Mar 29, 2022)

Jay81 said:


> My only 24" bike. 1937 Glidacycle.
> 
> View attachment 1509408



That thing is awesome.
What an unusual bike.


----------

